# Cm9 stable p1c



## tombepa (Oct 17, 2011)

I haven't done anything with my tab in a while but now my son is old enough to use it. Is the CM9 p1c the correct CM build for the VZW tab? It just says cdma. Just making sure before I flash it. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecvision (Mar 8, 2012)

That would be correct. You want cdma not GSM .


----------



## tombepa (Oct 17, 2011)

ecvision said:


> That would be correct. You want cdma not GSM .


THANKS. it installed just fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

